# 580 Gallon Malawi Cichlid Tank diy



## aislinn (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow.
Not too shabby!
Great inspiration... For the next sponsor sponsored contest


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

thats amazing. i want it. your fish are so at peace. lots of space may more so be the answer to cutting down on aggression, not overcrowding as is the norm around these parts.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beautiful tank, well done on everything... slick move using a heat exhanger to heat the tank


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, absolutely beautiful. well done indeed!


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Great project... nice result too! I like how you hid everything and even managed to have the in and out flows looking natural. 

What kind of LEDs are you using for lights? Looked like there was a number of different strips.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

That is truly an Amazing Tank,The Filtration and Heating system is out of this world...Oh to be ones own Handyman! Lucky You and Lucky Fish!


----------



## aislinn (Feb 24, 2012)

Jasonator said:


> Wow.
> Not too shabby!
> Great inspiration... For the next sponsor sponsored contest


Thanks (i think), i don't really understand the last sentence, lol (my english is not always so good).
The link in the tube is from someone that contacted me and asked if they could use my report and make an article from it. 
I posted my progress of the build on several forums just as i'm doing now.


----------



## aislinn (Feb 24, 2012)

Flygirl said:


> Great project... nice result too! I like how you hid everything and even managed to have the in and out flows looking natural.
> 
> What kind of LEDs are you using for lights? Looked like there was a number of different strips.


yes i used different kinds of strips but all waterproof. Some strips i made myself with seperate leds. During the build i kept on a report which also includes a list of all the materials and lights i used and the cost of everything.
If you are interested in that i can post it here too.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow this is amazing, so beautiful


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

nice job !! 

i enjoyed watching the process


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

aislinn said:


> Thanks (i think), i don't really understand the last sentence, lol (my english is not always so good).
> The link in the tube is from someone that contacted me and asked if they could use my report and make an article from it.
> I posted my progress of the build on several forums just as i'm doing now.


oh....by sponsor sponsored contest it means that we have commercial stores who donate prizes to this site for various contests like.best planted tank, best pond, best pictures of fish etc. it means you have a potentially prize winning tank and we would vote for you to win.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

aislinn said:


> yes i used different kinds of strips but all waterproof. Some strips i made myself with seperate leds. During the build i kept on a report which also includes a list of all the materials and lights i used and the cost of everything.
> If you are interested in that i can post it here too.


Thanks aislinn, it would be interesting to see that. Especially as I'll be redoing my 210g this summer, including the lighting and "rock" wall.


----------



## KVD88 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Awesome stuff right here.


----------

